# maireadhoey blog



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just had another good read and belly laugh at your exploits, obviously not laughing at your harassment...Another good weapon is to carry is a bottle of fruit juice which you can them pour all over the windscreen.. mango juice is best as it is the most sticky, plus it is a cheaper item to loose than your dumbbell and once you get safely home you can have a nice albeit warmed by hand drink..


----------

